# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Cần giúp đỡ cách xài bộ phát xung C-780SAv1 của quảng

## ductrung

Hi các cụ số là e mua cụ quảng bộ phát xung tính vọc vạch vài đường cơ bản mà ko biết xài cụ nào đã xài món này chỉ e với ạ. E đã search tài liệu trên cụ google mà ko thấy cụ nào có chia sẻ cho e với. Thanks

----------


## ductrung

Kéo lên xem cụ nào giúp dc e ko e xin cảm ơn và hậu tạ

----------


## secondhand

> Kéo lên xem cụ nào giúp dc e ko e xin cảm ơn và hậu tạ


Hậu tạ mỗi chức năng là 1 ly cafe  :Smile:

----------

ductrung

----------


## tiinicat

Để mình share với bác ductrung chầu cafe nếu bác secondhand chỉ cách set. Bữa cũng mua chung chổ để đó bữa giờ chưa có thời gian vọc,search sơ thì thấy toàn tiếng Nhât  :Smile:  !

----------


## ductrung

> Để mình share với bác ductrung chầu cafe nếu bác secondhand chỉ cách set. Bữa cũng mua chung chổ để đó bữa giờ chưa có thời gian vọc,search sơ thì thấy toàn tiếng Nhât  !


E đã dc cụ 2nd hướng dẫn nhưng chưa làm thử làm xong e chia sẻ lại cho cụ và ae nào chưa biết thanks bác lâm nhiều

----------

